

Yahoo! Responds to Carl Icahn's Intention to Elect New Board of Directors - markbao
http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/080515/20080515006543.html

======
ideas101
Yahoo shareholders should notice couple of things that i think is important to
know: 1\. "your hand-picked nominees to take control of Yahoo! for the express
purpose of trying to force a sale of Yahoo! to a formerly interested buyer"
--- if the new Icahn's board is only interested in selling the company then it
could be dangerous as MS may not show any interest to buy yahoo or may offer
low price, in either case it is not beneficial to sharholders.

2\. "Following that meeting we also provided to Microsoft a list of key non-
price deal terms that our board believed were critical items to be addressed
in a deal to provide reasonable protections for our stockholders." --- i wish
Yahoo explained what were the non-price deal terms, nevertheless it shows that
they (yahoo) did due-diligence very well.

